# PawPaw Tree?



## IndyGardenGal

Does anyone have any opinions of these trees? My husband and I are making a list of the trees we want to plant, and I came across this tree in a few catalogs. What is the fruit like?


----------



## MELOC

the closest thing i can compare them to is bananas.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

Seemed like an odd fruit to me, not sure I'd want to grow it (lack of space to waste), but thanks for the answer!


----------



## Fryegirl

Some people love them. Just keep in mind that (I think) you need a male and female tree to produce the fruit.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

I think I'll just stick with my plan of apples, grapes, berries, cherries, and plums...I love the fruits that end up being canned in one way or another


----------



## MELOC

each tree has both male and female flowers, but the kicker is that they don't necessarily bloom in a timely manner so that one pollinates the other. it is very good to have several trees of differing genetic stock in the hopes that one tree's male flowers correspond to the female flowers of another. paw paws clone themselves readily via suckering, so even if you have a stand of paw paw trees, they may be from the same parent they suckered from. 

encouraging pollination is important to these trees. the flowers have a sickening smell and attract flies which can pollinate them. some folks actually hang rotting meat to draw more flies and encourage pollination. i have a few trees here that have been here since my dad planted them in the late 1970's or early 1980's. what is left from that planting are a few suckers from the original survivor. his "pollinators" died early on. i have seen blossoms for the last 5 years or so, but i have yet to see any fruit. i may try manual pollination if i can catch both male and female flowers at the same time, or i may hang meat this year.


----------



## Fonzie

IGG,
I am a HUGE fan of pawpaws and currently have 5 named varieties growing in my yard.
I would highly recommend planting pawpaws as the fruit is exceptional and the trees are very low maintanance. The only real issue is pollination. I do it by hand as it is quite easy to do and very rewarding. I feel the whole "flowers smell like rotting flesh" is very inaccurate in my experience. The trees have a lovely tropical form and beautiful fall color.
Buy yourself two DIFFERENT named varieties and you'll have fruit in a few years.

Below you will find a few links to read

http://www.petersonpawpaws.com/

http://www.pawpaw.kysu.edu/

http://www.tollgategardens.com/index.html


.


----------



## mooman

I have planted four "Collins Select Seedlings" obtained from Willis Orchard. Does the fact that they are seedlings (genetically different) mitigate the need to buy "two different named varieties"?


----------



## Fonzie

mooman said:


> I have planted four "Collins Select Seedlings" obtained from Willis Orchard. Does the fact that they are seedlings (genetically different) mitigate the need to buy "two different named varieties"?



I'm not familiar with that pawpaw supplier. 
I would give him/her a call and make sure that the trees are indeed different varieties.


.


----------



## ronbre

i have just planted a male and female paw paw..and am looking forward to it..they call it custard apple and tastes like a cross between strawberry and banana and can be used in a lot of cooked recipes that would call for banana


----------



## Fonzie

ronbre said:


> i have just planted a male and female paw paw...


I am pretty sure pawpaw trees are monoecious. This means each tree has both have both male and female parts. However, those parts do not open at the same time.

The key is to plant two different varieties.


.


----------

